# A long distance spinning rod question...



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

What will be the best distance from the center of the reel seat to the first guide(collector) for spinning rods 13' using low rider guides, braid lines (12 mono equiv) and wide spool reels?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

http://anglersresource.net/Portals/anglersresource/gps_updated.html


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks. It seems that the calculator is ignoring the diameter of the spool...Is that a reliable site? Does the type of the first ring matter or just the diameter?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

It works for me.

After selecting the type of data, 27X, Reel Type, etc. click calculate. Then click on the type of ring from the horizontal listing below. The approximation for the location of every ring size is given for the selected ring type. Please note that you do not need to use every size ring in the reductin train. The info provided is the suggested location for all ring sizes.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Forgot to mention, the height of the frame and diameter of the guide will determine total height. The type of the guide does matter. Once you are able to use the GPS, you will be able to see the different guide positions generated by simply selecting another guide type. (Don't forget to click on calculate.)


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Don. I selected Saltist 6500H which is my reel. The first guide in my rod is LC 20. The istances I see on the chart are 690 for guide 16 and 583 for guide 25...Does that mean that the first guide on my rod should be less than 30"..It does not make sense since everyone me I need at least 40"...What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Well, it sounds like you are clued in. 40" to 48" is generally for conventional reels. At 40" and greater there is a very good possibility that you will generate line slap against the rod. The idea is to get the line under control as quickly as possibe and then use small guides out to the tip. Try using fiber reinforced tape, the type that is normally used for packages, and tape your guides into the recommended positions. Remember, the GPS is not 100% accurate, but will get you into the ball park. Test cast your rod paying close attention for any line slap. Make small adjustments to reduce line slap and achieve maximum casting distance.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Ooops, I didn't notice that you said LC. Here's a link that may be of some help.
http://www.rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,12255,12362

Additional info should be available on Fuji's website.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

My old links to the Fuji website no longer work. 
Here's a link to the proper Fuji method for setting up the LC guides:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?93439-CCP-13-3-6-oz-spin-question

Note that you take the handle length and 120 cm out in the standard and your rod. After that you set up your guides to be scaled to the standards guide locations. At one time I had this set up in an Excel spreadsheet so that all you did was to enter the blank and handle lengths. I can't find it. You should find it a simple task to either set one up or do the math manually.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Don, very helpful...I will buy a beer one of these days....


----------

